# Gi to Jacket



## Makalakumu (Nov 20, 2005)

Living in a colder climate, I find myself wearing a jacket outdoors for at least 50% of the year (usually more).  I've experimented a little and found that many of the techniques that I practice in jujutsu transfer well to a jacket.  Thus, it makes using a gi very practical, IMHO. 

Therefore, should we practice with a gi on just as much as we practice with it off?


----------



## Navarre (Nov 20, 2005)

I think any art that practices grappling needs to train for what is likely to be encountered. Such apparel as jackets, scarves, suit jackets, and/or parkas all create different nuances to even the most basic technique. I think it would be sensible and advantageous to have classes devoted to such things.


----------



## CrankyDragon (Nov 20, 2005)

In our BJJ school, about half the year is gi the other half is no-gi.  I dont understand how you could train any other way IMHO.

Andrew


----------



## grappling_mandala (Nov 20, 2005)

I like zippers.


----------



## Eternal Beginner (Nov 20, 2005)

I guess if you want to be well-rounded you would train both.  If you are just doing it for fun then you'll probably pick the one you like best.

Personally, I like both so I do both.  I don't really train for self-defence so the fact that grappling with a gi may replicate _some_ real clothing situations isn't a deciding factor.  I like training with the gi because it is a real thinking game...more like chess.  I like no-gi because it is more dynamic...more like checkers.  

Neither is better or "more fun".  That would be like saying Monopoly is 'more fun' than Scrabble.  For some maybe - but it isn't gospel.  What gets me confused is a lot of people out there decry gi training without ever actually having trained it.  Being narrow-minded makes for narrow practice.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 21, 2005)

You need to practice both. Some times it's T-shirt weather, and some times it's parka weather.


----------



## MJS (Nov 21, 2005)

upnorthkyosa said:
			
		

> Living in a colder climate, I find myself wearing a jacket outdoors for at least 50% of the year (usually more). I've experimented a little and found that many of the techniques that I practice in jujutsu transfer well to a jacket. Thus, it makes using a gi very practical, IMHO.
> 
> Therefore, should we practice with a gi on just as much as we practice with it off?


 
IMO, to get the most out of the training and to be as well rounded as you can, I think training with and without are good.  Depending on what the person is wearing, some slight modifications to your technique may have to be done.

Mike


----------

